
A massive open-data survey of people learning to program - quincylarson
https://freecodecamp.typeform.com/to/gc0JJI
======
quincylarson
Currently we have about 8.2k respondents. Hoping to get to 20k by the time we
release the dataset next week. For more back story:
[https://medium.freecodecamp.com/we-just-launched-the-
biggest...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/we-just-launched-the-biggest-ever-
survey-of-people-learning-to-code-cac81dadf1ea#.gmz65sebi)

------
raisedadead
This is an awesome effort.

